# Is my heater broken?



## tonytwist (Feb 12, 2015)

My heater usually shows a tiny orange light when it's on. Tonight, I noticed (in the dark) that the entire glass part of the heater that shows the coil or element within, was glowing orange. 

I unplugged it just in case it's going haywire. Is it broken or is this just the inner workings of an aquarium heater that I've never noticed before?

Btw, it came as part of a 10g Marineland starter kit.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*heaters*

not sure but heaters are one thing I wouldn't mess with .what was temp of tank when this happened .too risky for the 25.00 id just replace it then u don't have to think about it and worry about it ..
just my opinion


----------



## tonytwist (Feb 12, 2015)

About 25 degrees celsius


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*heater*

25 deg celcius is around 77 deg faranheit which is pretty normal , where did u have it set at .

I would keep an eye on temp , but if u see the inside of the heater glowing and not looking right id change it .but that is just me.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

tom g said:


> not sure but heaters are one thing I wouldn't mess with .what was temp of tank when this happened .too risky for the 25.00 id just replace it then u don't have to think about it and worry about it ..
> just my opinion


I've never seen that happen before !

Agree with TomG and replace it


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is totally normal to see the element glow when it is on. That is how it works. It took a darkened situation to see it.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

BillD said:


> It is totally normal to see the element glow when it is on. That is how it works. It took a darkened situation to see it.


Wow I guess I never noticed that !


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*heater*

well like I said if we cant see what the situation was its hard for us to go by just a description . 
it is quite poss that is all it was .
in the same breath tho we have to relize heaters are also one of the cheapest part of our tanks ,25-75 dollars depending on tank size quality and make .
im not saying u should jump up and go replace it .makes sense what bill said .
but we do have to relize this is a (FRED) FLIPPING -REDICOULAS -ELECTRICAL - DEVICE ) and we are all not electronic experts .if I have any dought with a heater its out of there .that's just the way I work .
there are a few more options like a heater controller or a digital aquatics reefkeeper ,again its all about means and how far u want to go .
the finnex digital heater controller is my next purchase .
cheers 
tom


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Indeed, always wise to be careful with anything electrical. Some heaters glow more brightly than others. I believe that those that have a relatively small coil glow more brightly than those with a larger coil for the wattage. that seems the case with the variety of heaters I have, including one from the 60s that still works. The really cheap heaters have short coils and they seem to glow more brightly.


----------



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

FYI Marineland heaters come with a lifetime warranty. Give them a call, they will ask for the serial number and will send you a new one. Their customer service is fantastic.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have to ask a question that sounds like this;

"I think my electrical device, that I keep in water, that I put my hands into, may be broken"

There really is only one thing to do... Replace it when you can. I would even start unplugging it before you put your hands in the tank. Just not worth the risk. Especially if the company will replace it without hassle!


----------

